# Need a display of width 80cm only.



## Nevy (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi

I am new to this forum and this is the first time I am asking for help. I have read many posts and found really helpful information in this forum. We are going to open our new crepe and panini place beginning of March. We are looking for displays for sandwiches and cakes, but our door is only 80 cm wide. We do need the display to be with at least 3 shelves. What we currently find on the market is that those ones are with 2 shelves only. Are here in this forum people selling displays or can someone recommend me a site online or a shop around north London?

Thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Can you remove any glazing to get large items in?


----------



## Nevy (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi

Thank you for your reply. Yes I have been told that we can remove the window, but we can't actually open them...


----------



## Barry Cook (Feb 14, 2012)

If you're displaying sandwiches or paninis in there you will need it to be refrigerated for env. health reasons. Have you looked at someone like pheonixretail.com as they supply refrigerated display cabinets which are only 750mm deep (therefore fit through your door without removing windows). We used to have a Trimco Georgia 1000 unit in our old shop, although Trimco has now been rebranded as Uniscool, which I believe Pheonix sell. We always had problems keeping the temp low enough but I think that was more to do with poor ventilation as it had been built into the front counter.


----------

